# Chubbs the tegu



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello guys I got a tegu from my local reptile shop, Pangea Pets in cutler bay fl. He's about a month old. He's a little skittish at first be calms down. In these pictures he was eating hard boiled eggs. I'll add more decorations later. His enclosure is 48in long by 28in wide. Can I feed him turkey franks (hot-dogs).Or is processed food a no no?


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 17, 2012)

I just don't think hot dogs are very good for him, getground turky.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 17, 2012)

I would not do hotdogs ever. They sell ground turkey (wal-mart and most grocery stores) and it is fine to feed, and it is pretty cheap. You can get a little beef liver and add with that also, just make sure everything is safe size to eat.


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 17, 2012)

Got it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 20, 2012)

I personally would stick to whole prey, but that's just me. Crickets, Roaches, Superworms, Hornworms, Mice, Chicks, rats and ripe fruits/veggies with occasional ground meat and meat scraps.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 21, 2012)

Processed food has a lot of sodium, nitrates, and nitrites in it.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 21, 2012)

I like hot dogs.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 21, 2012)

Dubya said:


> I like hot dogs.



Grilled,boiled, or microwaved? Lol


----------



## tommylee22 (Oct 22, 2012)

So what fruits and veggies do your tegu's like? Biggin seems to only like the ground whole prey I feed (Rabbit,Turkey, Whole Quail, Mice, Dubias, Chicken, Duck ect.). I'd love to get some veggies and fruits in his system. 

Is it bad that he only eats meats?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 22, 2012)

Try graped and strawberries mix then.in the ground.meat with cod lover oil

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Oct 22, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > I like hot dogs.
> ...



Pan grilled in Costco butter spray. Mmmm, hot dogs...


----------

